

NY Times infographic on MJ's chart performance - geirfreysson
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/25/arts/0625-jackson-graphic.html

======
geirfreysson
I know links about Michael Jackson might not belong here, but nice
representation of data is always interesting ...

